# Did this bud blast? Not sure what's going on here.



## merc (Oct 22, 2020)

I've only ever experienced a bud blast on MF paphs and only after a stem and bud have fully developed and my little pac-man shape flower thing goes brown. Not really sure what's going on here. Help?


----------



## musa (Oct 23, 2020)

It looks blasted, sorry. It happens a lot to my vietnamense and acmodontum, too. Unfortunately I have no idea what causes it.


----------



## merc (Oct 23, 2020)

musa said:


> It looks blasted, sorry. It happens a lot to my vietnamense and acmodontum, too. Unfortunately I have no idea what causes it.


thank you so much for the confirmation! i've never had it happen so early and was really confused why the center was brown but the leaves and root system looked happy and healthy.


----------



## musa (Oct 24, 2020)

Fingers crossed for the next spike!


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry about the bud! I would cut it away as soon as possible to prevent any rotting in the crown. Beautiful mottling on those happy leaves, though!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 24, 2020)

I have a sanderianium, that did exactly that...All I can think is water got in the crown and killed the bud. Duck


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 25, 2020)

Has there been any major temperature or humidity swing? What is your humidity range during the day?


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 25, 2020)

Also: what is this plant? I am spellbound by the leaves. I would grow this plant for its leaves alone. My god.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2020)

There's a whole tread on here somewhere about Paph leaves. 
Sorry about your blast.


----------



## therightpaph (Jan 16, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Also: what is this plant? I am spellbound by the leaves. I would grow this plant for its leaves alone. My god.


Almost certain its paph venustum! Also obsessed over the leaves... wait til you feel them!


----------



## merc (Jan 17, 2021)

weird! i never got notification of any replies. @BrucherT apologies for the delay. good eye @therightpaph! i believe i purchased from paph paradise.


----------



## therightpaph (Jan 17, 2021)

Still quite a beginner but I've experienced bud blast on 2 paphs when my temps changed drastically... specifically a heat wave... i was not able to provide enough humidity to offset because I had already had my winter set up arranged


----------

